# Θεοπάλαβος



## Count Baltar (Sep 12, 2008)

Μεταφράζω ένα βιβλίο στο οποίο γίνονται συνεχείς αναφορές σε μια ομάδα παρανοϊκών ατόμων. Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ήδη αρκετές εκφράσεις και λέξεις όπως η παραπάνω και έχω ξεμείνει. Γνωρίζετε άλλες εκφράσεις που να σημαίνουν το ίδιο;

Όπως ας πούμε "Του έχει στρίψει [εντελώς] η βίδα"

δεν με ενδιαφέρει τόσο η στιγμή της βύθισης στην τρέλα, όσο η περιγραφή μιας μόνιμης κατάστασης έντονης τρέλας (το λέω αυτό επειδή το παραπάνω παράδειγμα μπορεί να σημαίνει και το (α)).


----------



## Palavra (Sep 12, 2008)

Τρελός για δέσιμο
Τρελοκομείο/ Μουρλοκομείο
Σαλεμένος


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 12, 2008)

Το 'χει χάσει
Του έχει στρίψει
Την έχει την πετριά του
Πειραγμένος (για ελαφρύτερες καταστάσεις, μάλλον)
Ζουρλοπαντιέρα
Χρωστάει της Μιχαλούς
Για τα σίδερα
Για δέσιμο

Από το Αντιλεξικό του Βοσταντζόγλου τα περισσότερα. Έχει κι άλλα πολλά, αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι δε χρησιμοποιούνται. Τουλάχιστον δεν τα έχω ακούσει εγώ. Π.χ. "Για την κρικέλα" και "σαλός".
Ίσως κάποιος άλλος να γνωρίζει κάτι περισσότερο για τις εκφράσεις αυτές.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 12, 2008)

Το σαλός το λένε κατά κόρον στο Βόλο (δεν ξέρω για άλλα μέρη της Ελλάδας) και σημαίνει τρελός [_δε θέλω αστεία εσύ αποπάνω _].


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 12, 2008)

Μάστα. Οπότε να θυμηθώ κι εγώ τα πάτρια εδάφη και να συμπληρώσω το "κουζουλός".
Α! Και "βαρεμένος".


----------



## diceman (Sep 12, 2008)

Τζαζεμένος
Φευγάτος
Κουρλαμένος
Θεόμουρλος
Σαλταρισμένος


----------



## curry (Sep 12, 2008)

Βουρλισμένος - κάτι μάθαμε στην Κέρκυρα τόσα χρόνια...


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 12, 2008)

Το κακό μου συνήθειο να μη δίνω παραπάνω συγκείμενο. Λοιπόν, η πρόταση είναι η εξής: Somebody around here was as crazy as a whore in the Vatican.

Δεν το έβαλα στα Eng-Gr επειδή επικοινώνησα με το συγγραφέα, του επισήμανα ότι η έκφραση "whore in the Vatican" υποδηλώνει συνήθως σπανιότητα, και συμφώνησε, και μου είπε απλώς να βάλω κάτι που να δείχνει μεγάλη τρέλα. (Επίσης δεν μιλάμε για ένα άτομο, αλλά για ολόκληρη ομάδα).

Ευχαριστώ για όλα τα παραπάνω και θα τα λάβω υπόψη. Αλλά μήπως υπάρχει και κάτι πιο φανταιζί;


----------



## stathis (Sep 12, 2008)

Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχουν πιο φαντεζί από τα παραπάνω.

Πάρε και μερικά μη φαντεζί:
κουκουρούκου
ψυχάκηδες, τρελάκηδες

(Πλάκα-πλάκα, αυτόν τον καιρό διαβάζω τον _Θάλαμο του Μυθογράφφ_. Όλο και κάτι θα βρεις εκεί μέσα, μια και περιγράφει αποκλειστικά ημίτρελους τύπους;))


----------



## efi (Sep 12, 2008)

Είναι περιπτωσάρες.


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 12, 2008)

Χμ... Άντε, κι άλλο κόντεξτ: διαβάζουμε τις σκέψεις του πρώτου αστυνομικού ο οποίος έχει φτάσει στη σκηνή ενός αποτρόπαιου εγκλήματος και έχει ανακαλύψει ακέφαλα πτώματα, κομμένα χέρια, κομμένα κεφάλια, αίματα, συντρίμμια και άλλα τέτοια ωραία. Δεν φαντάζομαι λοιπόν ότι θα τους χαρακτηρίσει κουκουρούκου, περιπτωσάρες ή κάπως έτσι. Πολύ λάιτ μου φαίνεται. 

Ευχαριστώ, πάντως, για την ανταπόκριση, και σίγουρα νομίζω ότι φτιάχτηκε μια ωραία λίστα συνωνύμων.


----------



## stathis (Sep 12, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Το κακό μου συνήθειο να μη δίνω παραπάνω συγκείμενο. Λοιπόν, η πρόταση είναι η εξής: Somebody around here was as crazy as a whore in the Vatican.


_Κάποιος (εδώ πέρα) πρέπει να έπαιρνε ληγμένα ψυχοφάρμακα._

(Χαζομάρα, αλλά δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο. Δεν σε πιάνουμε πουθενά, Count...)


----------



## Lina (Sep 12, 2008)

_Παράφρονες_ μήπως ή δεν ταιριάζει στο ύφος; Επειδή μιλάς για ομάδα, ίσως να σου έκανε και η _ομαδική παράκρουση_.


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 12, 2008)

stathis said:


> _Κάποιος (εδώ πέρα) πρέπει να έπαιρνε ληγμένα ψυχοφάρμακα._
> 
> (Χαζομάρα, αλλά δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο. Δεν σε πιάνουμε πουθενά, Count...)



Εμπνεόμενη από τον Γκαγκάριν, μου ήρθε το εξής:

Κάποιος (εδώ πέρα) είναι για χοντρό δέσιμο. 

Αδόκιμο;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 12, 2008)

_Καλά, αυτοί έχουν ξεφύγει άσχημα_. Το είπαμε;


----------



## cythere (Sep 12, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Λοιπόν, η πρόταση είναι η εξής: Somebody around here was as crazy as a whore in the Vatican.


 
Ίσως εδώ το be as crazy να μπορούσε να αποδοθεί με το λυσσάω/λυσσασμένος.
Έψαξα στο internet να βρω την έκφραση "a whore in the Vatican", αλλά βρήκα μόνο ένα εύρημα. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι καθιερωμένη ή όχι, αλλά είναι πολύ ωραία και παραστατική (ειδικά στο συγκεκριμένο συγκείμενο), και θα μου άρεσε να τη δω μεταφρασμένη.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 12, 2008)

Ναι, αλλά σύμφωνα με αυτό


Count Baltar said:


> Δεν το έβαλα στα Eng-Gr επειδή επικοινώνησα με το συγγραφέα, του επισήμανα ότι η έκφραση "whore in the Vatican" υποδηλώνει συνήθως σπανιότητα


καλό θα ήταν να μη μεταφραστεί αυτολεξεί. Αν όντως δήλωνε σπανιότητα, θα μπορούσε, πάντως.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2008)

Στα ήπια συνώνυμα, να προσθέσουμε το «έχει πάρει διαζύγιο από τη λογική».

Αλλά εδώ θα ταίριαζε το «έπαθε αμόκ», «ήταν σε κατάσταση αμόκ». Και αν πρέπει να το ζωγραφίσεις λίγο περισσότερο (χωρίς να φτάσεις σε άσχετες παρομοιώσεις όπως ο συγγραφέας): «το είδε ελέφαντας σε κατάσταση αμόκ» ή κάτι παρόμοιο (έκφραση που χρησιμοποιούμε όταν δεν έχουμε ακόμα σκεφτεί το παρόμοιο).


----------



## cythere (Sep 12, 2008)

Προσωπικά πάντα, η πρώτη εικόνα που "είδα" όταν διάβασα την έκφραση, ήταν η εικόνα μιας πόρνης στο Βατικανό που λυσσάει/κάνει σαν αφηνιασμένη επειδή δεν βρίσκει πελάτες (ή, δεύτερη option, επειδή δεν προλαβαίνει να τους εξυπηρετήσει).


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 12, 2008)

Με τόσα κομμένα μέλη, μάλλον για τον ψυχοπαθή δολοφόνο με το πριόνι έχουνε να κάνουνε οι αστυνομικοί...
Ήγουν, τραβηγμένη από τα μαλλιά απόδοση:

Καλά, ο ψυχοπαθής δολοφόνος με το πριόνι πέρασε από δω;


----------



## stathis (Sep 12, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> ... ακέφαλα πτώματα, κομμένα χέρια, κομμένα κεφάλια, αίματα, συντρίμμια και άλλα τέτοια ωραία.


Μεταξύ σοβαρού κι αστείου (και με νεολογική διάθεση), ιδού και η σπλάτερ εκδοχή:
_Κάποιος την είδε ταύρος σε κρεοπωλείο._

(Οκ, το κόβω.)


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2008)

Η πιστή μετάφραση, «(τρελαμένος) σαν πόρνη στο Βατικανό», όταν ο άλλος βλέπει μπροστά του τη δουλειά ενός παράφρονα χασάπη, οδηγεί τον αναγνώστη σε τρελές ερμηνείες. Και τον μεταφραστή στο ερώτημα: πόσο διορθώνουμε τις χαζομάρες του συγγραφέα;


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 12, 2008)

Εμένα, μ' αρέσει!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 12, 2008)

nickel said:


> Και τον μεταφραστή στο ερώτημα: πόσο διορθώνουμε τις χαζομάρες του συγγραφέα;


Πολύ. (Μιλάω από πικρή πείρα). Αλλά αυτό για άλλο νήμα...


----------



## efi (Sep 12, 2008)

Ούτε/Μόνο στα βιβλία υπάρχει τέτοια τρέλα!


----------



## Elsa (Sep 12, 2008)

stathis said:


> Μεταξύ σοβαρού κι αστείου (και με νεολογική διάθεση), ιδού και η σπλάτερ εκδοχή:
> _Κάποιος την είδε ταύρος σε κρεοπωλείο._
> (Οκ, το κόβω.)



Μπα, στο κρεοπωλείο ο ταύρος θα ήταν κρεμασμένος στο τσιγκέλι.


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 12, 2008)

Ουάου! Γύρισα από την απογευματινή βόλτα και βρήκα το νήμα να έχει φτάσει τρεις σελίδες!

Στην ερώτηση πόσο διορθώνουμε τα λάθη του συγγραφέα, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση που μας απασχολεί έχουμε σαφή απάντηση: το διορθώνουμε, κατόπιν ρητής εντολής του ιδίου.

Επίσης να πω ότι, ασχέτως αν το βάλω ή όχι, μου άρεσε πολύ του Στάθη με τα ληγμένα ψυχοφάρμακα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2008)

Τώρα θυμήθηκα τι ήθελα να βάλω που να θυμίζει γυναίκα: «σαν μαινάδα σε παροξυσμό».


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 13, 2008)

Katerina_A said:


> Ήγουν, τραβηγμένη από τα μαλλιά απόδοση:
> 
> Καλά, ο ψυχοπαθής δολοφόνος με το πριόνι πέρασε από δω;



Καθόλου τραβηγμένη. Εγώ μάλλον αυτό θα έβαζα με βάση τα στοιχεία που μας έχουν δοθεί.


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 13, 2008)

Φορ δε ρέκορντ, να πω το εξής: η κατάσταση πολλών από τα πτώματα μαρτυρά μέσες-άκρες και τον τρόπο θανάτωσης. Και δεν είναι ένας! (Εντάξει, δεν θα σας παραθέσω όλο το βιβλίο εδώ!) Είναι, επίσης, σαφές ότι έχει γίνει μάχη μεταξύ θυμάτων και θυτών, με απώλειες και από την πλευρά των δε. Το "πριόνι", λοιπόν, θα φαινόταν λίγο εκτός τόπου, μιας και προσδιορίζει το μέσο.

Σε άλλη περίπτωση, φυσικά, γιατί όχι; Ψυχοπαθής δολοφόνος με πριόνι.


----------



## diceman (Sep 13, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Σε άλλη περίπτωση, φυσικά, γιατί όχι; Ψυχοπαθής δολοφόνος με πριόνι.



Παρακαλώ, ξάδελφε, λίγο σεβασμό στα έπη του σπλάτερ: «σχιζοφρενής» ήταν ο Leatherface, όχι «ψυχοπαθής».


----------

